# Figuring out where acts end and begin if you don't know the languege?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've decided that the best way to satisfy my need to have larger works groupings tags filled would be to set all of my operas by act rather than as a whole work, that way I get the full portion of a work, and I don't have to listen to the whole thing if I don't want to. My question is simply, lets say I have an opera cd on my pc that only has the title of the aria or spoken part but no act numbers when I know there is more than one act?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

check the booklet?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

On my CD's there's a longer pause between acts than there usually is between tracks, if the acts don't end or start at the end or beginning of a disc. You'll hear a crescendo, then feel like applauding wildly...and you'll be left waiting a while for the next bit of music to begin.

But most computers will take the music in and say which act it is. Other than this, you have to resort to my method, or the even quicker one suggested by deggial, and consult the record sleeve or booklet...


----------

